

MHI Successfully Completes Demonstration Testing of Wireless Power Transmission - Digit-Al
https://www.mhi-global.com/news/story/1503121879.html

======
Digit-Al
More info here: [http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-
sources/wir...](http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-
sources/wireless-energy-sent-170-feet-through-the-air-150313.htm)

------
JoeAltmaier
Efficiency?

